# هـــام للأعضاء::::كيــــف تصبـح عضوا مهمـــــا ..؟؟؟؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف تصبح عضوا مهما ؟​ 

كلنا نعرف أن كل عضو يشارك في المنتدى ​ 
تسجل عدد مشاركاته. . . ​ 
وبقدر ما يرتفع عددها يعلو لقبه ويزداد لمعانا. . ​ 
ولو أنه لمعان الكتروني..قد لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة . . . ​ 
فاحذر أن تخطيء..فالكل يراك! 
اجعل من نفسك عضوا نافعاً ​

وحاسب نفسك قبل أن يحاسبك الناس ​ 
فالكثيرون يظنون أن وجودهم ​ 
بأسماء مستعارة يخفي شخصيتهم من أعيننا ​ 
ولكنها لا تخفى على الخالق... ​ 
----------- ​ 
إذاً كيف أستفيد من عضويتي بالمنتــــــدى؟ ​ 
لا تكن عضوا سلبياً في تعاملك مع الناس، ​ 
بل أفتح قلبك لهم وشاركهم أرائهم حتى يشاركوك ​ 
رأيك عندما تحتاجهم. ​ 
----------- ​ 
انشر الفرحة فيمن حولك ولا تجعل من نفسك مصدر إزعاج للآخرين 
في أرائك وملاحظاتك. ​ 
----------- ​ 
أنت تستحق الإكبار بقدر ما تبحث للآخرين عن أعذار! 
سامحهم ولا تغلظ القول عليهم، 
فكن كبيراً في تصرفاتك عن كل سلوك طائش. ​ 

----------- ​ 
كن صريحا ومباشرا في قلمك، 
لأن التحوير والتلميح يوقد الظنون السيئة ويشعل الفتن. ​ 

----------- ​ 
لا تكتب مواضيع كثيرة ذات فائدة قليلة، 
اكتب موضوعا واحدً وجميلاً وركز جهدك عليه 
ثم تابع الردود وأقرئها ولا تنسى الرد على 
أي عضو إذ أن نسيانه 
قد يجعله يعتقد أنك تتعمد تجاهله... 
وحاول قدر المستطاع إجابة جميع 
الأعضاء الذين ساهموا في موضوعك. ​ 

----------- ​ 

فكر مرة..مرتين..وثلاث عند كتابة موضوع: 
أهميته، فائدته, والأسلوب الذي ينبغي أن تكتب به.. 
حاول الإلمام بجميع النقاط الضرورية وراجعها مليّا. ​ 
----------- ​ 

من الطبيعي جداً أن تكون لديك فكرة شاملة ودقيقة عما تكتب، 
فلا يصح أن تضع موضوعاً لا تعرف أبعاده ولا تملك خلفية وافية عنه، 
حتى لا تقع في احراجات من السائلين مما يكون صورة خاطئه عنك. ​ 

----------- ​ 

اجعل أسلوبك أثناء القراءة مشوقاً واحذر الإطالة فهي 
تبعد القارئين... 
اختصر الكلام وابحث عن ما هو مفيد. ​ 

----------- ​ 

استخدم الابتسامات الموجودة على اليسار الرد فهي 
ذات تأثير قوي لدى بعض الأعضاء.. 
كذلك حاول من استخدام الألوان في الكتابة حتى تبعد 
جو الملل من قارئ موضوعك. ​ 

----------- ​ 

المنتدى يقرأه شرائح مختلفة من البشر فيهم 
أطفال ومراهقين و كبار، 
معاقين ومرضى، 
ديانات، جنسيات، 
أعراق، مختلفة... 
حاول الانتباه إلى ما تقوله وضع هذا في ذهنك 
حتى لا تجرح معاق وتساهم في انحراف طفل.. 
وتثير فتيلة النزاع الديني أو القبلي... 
راقب كلامك جيداً، وانتبه لكل ما تقوله. ​ 

----------- ​ 

الكل يتوقع منك الأفضل عند تسجيلك في المنتدى وأنت مطالب به 
لوضع صورة جيدة عنك.. 
ونحن نرغب في رؤية إبداعاتك أينما كتبت لذا حاول بذل 
قصارى جهدك في أي عمل تقوم به.. 
لأنه يعكس روحك بالتأكيد
لذا حاول الاجتهاد قدر المستطاع في إبراز موهبتك. ​ 

----------- ​ 

غني عن القول أن طريقتك في الكتابة لفظة لفظة 
تعكس دينك وتربيتك ومبادئك.. 
والقارئين المحترمين لا يمكنهم الحكم عليك إلا من أسلوبك.. 
..فالله الله فيما تكتب.. 
احترام الجميع وتقديرهم، والبعد عن السباب والشتيمة.. 
..لها دلالة واضحة على علو أخلاقك.. 
ونبل صفات من زرعهم فيك والعكس كذلك ​ 

----------- ​ 

سعة صدرك وتحملك النقد أمر مطلوب.. 
فلا تمتعض فور رؤيتك نقد لا يعجبك... 
بل على العكس..المع بأخلاقك وأرقى بأهدافك فوق 
كل تصرفات طائشة.. 
واجعل من ردودك نموذج أعلى لشخصك.. 
كن واثقا من كلامك وناقش النقد بصدر رحب 
وأوصل حجتك بأرق الكلمات وأعطرها حتى تؤثر في 
نفوس القارئين وتحركهم نحو فكرتك.. ​ 

----------- ​ 

لا تضع بينك وبين الآخرين حواجز لا وجود لها.. 
أو تضع تصوراً عنهم في خيالك أنت فقط... ​ 
----------- ​ 
من الخطأ الذي يقع فيه الكثيرون، الاعتقاد بعدم 
أهميتهم في المنتدى، 
ويدللون على ذلك، بعدم رد المشرفين 
أو زملائهم عليهم أولا بأول.. 
وهذا خطأ فادح..!! 
لأن المشرفين لديهم مسؤوليات كثيرة وتأخرهم في 
الرد ليس له صلة بأهميتك.. 
فقد يتأخر رد الأعضاء على موضوع ما، لكنه 
لا يعكس أبداً موقعك وترتيبك.. 
فالأعضاء مختلفوا الاهتمامات والهوايات وقد 
لا يلفتهم ما تكتبه.. 
لذا حاول معالجة الأمر مع نفسك أولا، وابحث عن العلة في 
ذاتك قبل اتهام الآخرين واكتب بأسلوب جيد واختار موضوع مناسب 
ثم انظر للنتيجة. ​ 
----------- ​ 
عند كتابتك موضوع ما، اختر عنواناً يدل عليه بسرعة بحيث يستطيع 
القاريء إدراكه من عنوانه، إذ أن معظم الأعضاء يبتعدون عن قراءة 
المواضيع المبهمة ذات العناوين " ألحقوني يا ناس..." و " النجدة "، 
كل ما عليك عملة هو وضع الفكرة الأساسية 
في عنوانك الرئيسي وشرحها 
بطريقة مبسطة حتى يسهل الرد عليك، وإيجاد حل لمشكلتك. ​ 
----------- ​ 
بدلاً من وضع نفسك في موقف محرج مع الأعضاء الآخرين، 
لا تشترك في المواضيع ذات طابع الشد والحوار المضغوط 
وأنت لا تجيد لغة الحوار في هكذا مواضيع.. ​ 
----------- ​ 
عند كتابتك لموضوع معين حدد نوعه، وتحت أي منتدى ينطوي.. 
فلا تضع موضوع فكاهة في منتدى الطلاب أو تهنئة في 
منتدى برامج الحاسوب.. 
لأن موضوعك بهذه الطريقة لن يقرأ لمن وجه إليه 
بل سيكون ضائعاً تائهاً ريثما ينقل..مما يأخر عملية 
الرد عليه ومناقشته.. ​ 

مع تمنياتي لجميع الأعضاء بالتميز والإبداع​​ 


​


----------



## faris sd4l (2 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع أكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يافارس  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كيف تصبح عضوا مهما ؟​
> 
> كلنا نعرف أن كل عضو يشارك في المنتدى ​
> تسجل عدد مشاركاته. . . ​
> ...





مشكور كوكو مان رائع
انت هنا تريد ان تقو ل باختصلر
كونوا مسيحيين بالفل والقول
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكور كوكو مان رائع
> 
> انت هنا تريد ان تقو ل باختصلر
> كونوا مسيحيين بالفل والقول
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياكليم متى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي خالص يا كوكو انا فعلا استفدت من الموضوع دة  وقريتة قبل ما اكتب موضوعي الاول ويا رب يلاقي استحسان كل اللي يقراة  ربنا يبارك خدمتك:Love_Letter_Open:اختك رجعا ليسوع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*موووضوع اكثر من رائع يا كوكو مان ميرررررسى وربنا يبارررررركك . ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

اخونا الحبيب كوكومان
يباركك الرب 
واشكرك على تعليماتك الجميله الصريحه والقريبه من القلب
والروح
واتمنى ان تكون دوما فى المقدمه لى و للاخرين بكلامك وحكمك الجميله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل

شكرا كوكو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

saly soweilm قال:


> اخونا الحبيب كوكومان
> يباركك الرب
> واشكرك على تعليماتك الجميله الصريحه والقريبه من القلب
> والروح
> واتمنى ان تكون دوما فى المقدمه لى و للاخرين بكلامك وحكمك الجميله


 
ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا سالى 

وعلى مشاركتك المشجعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومتكامل​*
> 
> *شكرا كوكو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## girgis2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا كوكومان عالنصايح المهمة دي*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا كوكومان عالنصايح المهمة دي*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى جداااااااااا موضوع رائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا كوكو عالموضوع الرائع *​


----------



## white rose (4 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مهم كتير 

و حلو كمان

يسلموا ايديك كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كوكو عالموضوع الرائع *​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع مهم كتير ​*
> 
> *و حلو كمان*​
> 
> *يسلموا ايديك كوكو*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الورده البيضا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا كوكو :big35:
و انا نفسى فعلا اكون عضو مهم :418cs:     :34ef:
ميرسى 
:36_3_9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

بأذن المسيح يا بطرس تكون عضو مهم 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 يوليو 2009)

_فعلا موضوع روووووووووووووعه ميرسي 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ....​_


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _فعلا موضوع روووووووووووووعه ميرسي ​_
> 
> 
> 
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك ...._​


 
ميرررسى على مروووورك يا فندم ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


 
ميرررسى على مروووورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## medo70 (6 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى واخواتى فى المسيح ارجو ان نكون مثمرين كما كان المسيح وان نعمل ونعامل الناس كما نحب ان يعاملنا الاخرون واشكر من كل قلبى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الجميل الذى يرشدنا ويعرفنا ويفيدنا لكل ما هو جديد ربنا يباركنا جميعا ويجعلنا مسيحيين على حق فى المسيح وبالمسيح وللمسيح.


----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا كوكو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## bashaeran (6 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كيف تصبح عضوا مهما ؟​شكرا يا اخ كوكومان على توجيهاتك القيمة ومفيدة لكل انشاللهة تخدم ولا تهدم وموفق اميا لكنيسة العربية والمنتدى بشكل خاص


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

medo70 قال:


> اخوانى واخواتى فى المسيح ارجو ان نكون مثمرين كما كان المسيح وان نعمل ونعامل الناس كما نحب ان يعاملنا الاخرون واشكر من كل قلبى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الجميل الذى يرشدنا ويعرفنا ويفيدنا لكل ما هو جديد ربنا يباركنا جميعا ويجعلنا مسيحيين على حق فى المسيح وبالمسيح وللمسيح.


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميدو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع يا كوكو*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ساره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (6 يوليو 2009)

*علي فكرة موضوعك رائعيا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر
صلي من اجلي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مون مون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*الموضوع اكترمن راائع
ميرسى ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا سندريلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو اوى موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد ويستاهل التقيم ميرسى جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
شكراً على التعليمات يا كوكو انا استفد من الموضوع كثيراً
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (13 يوليو 2009)

مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الرائع
استفدت منه كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2009)

*جميل اوى ياكوكو بجد*
*ميرسي لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الرائع
> 
> استفدت منه كتير
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مرموره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *جميل اوى ياكوكو بجد*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي لموضوعك الجميل*​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مريم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## armiafnan (22 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ولكن قبل كل شئ نحتاج ان نصلي لاجل بعض كتير لكي ربنا يبارك حياتنا ويعطينا كلام حكمه ولا نعثر احد من اخواتنا صلوا لاجلي كتير ربنا يبارككم اخوكم ارميا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك يا ارميا 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

موضو أكثر من ممتاذ
شكرا
صلى لى​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضو أكثر من ممتاذ​
> شكرا
> 
> صلى لى​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *koki* (29 يوليو 2009)

انا مهمة من غير حاجة
موضوع مفيد
شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوكى
​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل و هام فعلا
ربنا معاك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (30 يوليو 2009)

هوا دا فعلاا الكلام المظبوط 
شكرا علي تعبك ربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وسيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (1 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جداعلى الموضوع*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو
 ربنا يباركك وتفيدنا كدة على طول
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جداعلى الموضوع*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو​
> ربنا يباركك وتفيدنا كدة على طول
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (15 أغسطس 2009)

[FONT="Arial Black"][/FONT]مرسى جدا على المعلومات دى ياريت اكون صديقة معكم


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا مرة تاني علي الموضوع
انت شرحت كيف نكون عضو مهم انا عاوزك تشرح كيف نكون عضو متميز
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل  جدا جدا جدا جدا

يرب يكون نفع للكثيرين

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أغسطس 2009)

sola بنت الملك قال:


> مرسى جدا على المعلومات دى ياريت اكون صديقة معكم


 
ميرسى على مرورك يا بنت الملك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا مرة تاني علي الموضوع*
> *انت شرحت كيف نكون عضو مهم انا عاوزك تشرح كيف نكون عضو متميز*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
كيف تكون عضو متميز 
1 - ان تختار مواضيعك بعنايه وليس اى موضوع والسلام 
2- الردود يجب ان تكون من صلب الموضوع 
اى تعليق من داخل الموضوع وليس تعليق سحطى 
3- معامله طيبه بينك وبين الاعضاء 
4- تشجيع الاعضاء حتى ان لم ينال الموضوع على اعجابك
هذه هى نصائح التميز 
ميرسى على مرورك يا ماجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا
> 
> يرب يكون نفع للكثيرين
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى على مرورك يا كيرلس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ابانوب جرجس ح (23 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع بالفعل المسيحى لازم يكون بلفعل والقول والقلب الابيض والتسامح مع الاخرين*


----------



## ابانوب جرجس ح (23 أغسطس 2009)

ابانوب جرجس ح قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع بالفعل المسيحى لازم يكون بلفعل والقول والقلب الابيض والتسامح مع الاخرين*









:Love_Letter_Open::36_15_15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ابانوب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mezoooo (30 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جدا 

موضوع جميل جدا يستحق التقدير


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ميزو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

